# dulcolax



## debbie38london (Oct 1, 2010)

i took 2 tablets at 5am , this morning, nothing has happened , im very conispated, i have ibdc


----------



## GUTted (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, they take about 8 hours to kick in. They also give you nausea/vomiting and crippling pain.


----------

